# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  anybody's space blanket silent ?

## pro-outdoorsurvival

Hello everyone

I'm new here. 

Can I ask a question of space blanket you are using now ? Is it noisy in wind even when you are moving ? Thanks!

----------


## Antonyraison

Most of them I know of have mylar, so yes noisy shiney tin foil type stuff

I dont use space blankets
If I do use a blanket its generally fleece or wool

----------


## pro-outdoorsurvival

thanks  :Flowers:

----------


## kyratshooter

I do not know about this one.  It has the feel of spam.

And when I think about the question I am puzzled also.  

Why would I be "moving" while using a space blanket?  It is not something one wraps in so they can stalk game or sneaky their way through the forest.

A space blanket is something one keeps in the emergency supplies and wraps in as a last resort to huddle near the fire and stay warm till help arrives, or uses as a reflector for the fire as a wind break.  

Most are cheap  "one use" items intended as sacrifice goods that will be consumed during the course of an event or rescue.  We are dealing with items that cost $2-$3 each. They are like the old fashioned highway maps (remember them?), you can never get them folded back correctly and they always have more bulk than when first opened.  

The noise it makes is irrelevant when used in an emergency situation. 

I keep a couple in each vehicle with the intent of draping them over the windshield/sun visor/headliner/seat backs of the vehicle as reflectors of the heat from my candles if my vehicle is stranded in cold weather.

Of course I also have sleeping bags and blankets in there so the space blankets are not intended as primary use goods, simply heat reflectors.

----------


## madmax

Max heard deer in camp when I was using one for a reflector.  He went right through it like budda.  It was loud.

----------


## hayshaker

I have a number of emergency blankets green on one side silver on reverse,
there thick and warm. and run about 13-17'00 a piece. the paper thin one i've found are pretty much useless.
an emergency is just that, not to be toyed with useing cheap useless crap.

----------


## madmax

You guys just need a dog... or 2...or 3

https://youtu.be/rKaQzQAlNn4

----------


## 1stimestar

> You guys just need a dog... or 2...or 3
> 
> https://youtu.be/rKaQzQAlNn4

----------


## 1stimestar



----------


## pandes

subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Antonyraison

> subscribed, this seems like a very interesting thread Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Space blankets interesting? riiiiiggghttt.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Space blankets interesting? riiiiiggghttt.


I remember one time when we talked about the best canteen cup for three weeks!

You want to see a long term discussion complete with offers of meet ups with fist fights start one about the best brand of ferro spark rod.

----------


## madmax

> 


Ya gotta love a man or woman who loves dogs.  Also rescues.

----------


## Antonyraison

> I remember one time when we talked about the best canteen cup for three weeks!
> 
> You want to see a long term discussion complete with offers of meet ups with fist fights start one about the best brand of ferro spark rod.


hahahahahahahhaha

----------


## LowKey

> I have a number of emergency blankets green on one side silver on reverse,
> there thick and warm. and run about 13-17'00 a piece.


I have this kind of "space blanket" too, but in red because an emergency is an emergency.
They actually fold back up and can be fairly useful in a limited sort of way.
But in cold weather the sleeping bag is always in the car along with the winter road emergency kit. (actually the sleeping bag is still out there cuz it was damn cold at night until about July 4.)

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> I remember one time when we talked about the best canteen cup for three weeks!
> 
> You want to see a long term discussion complete with offers of meet ups with fist fights start one about the best brand of ferro spark rod.


What about that stupid thread about the best container for Zippo lighter fluid that went on forever?

----------


## kyratshooter

> What about that stupid thread about the best container for Zippo lighter fluid that went on forever?


Yea, that one was almost irritating in its boredom.  After the first 10 posts with none of them suiting the OP I was at the "who cares? Buy a Bic" point.

Then it went on for days and days.

----------


## randyt

trump it all with the "best survival knife"

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Yea, that one was almost irritating in its boredom.  After the first 10 posts with none of them suiting the OP I was at the "who cares? Buy a Bic" point.
> 
> Then it went on for days and days.


That was me.  I was wondering if you'd remember. ;o)

----------


## kyratshooter

> That was me.  I was wondering if you'd remember. ;o)


That was you?  I had forgotten.

I bet you were a "problem child"!

Hey Randy, it really does not have to be the "best survival knife", it can be any type knife, or "which is best a folder or a straight blade?"

I have seen week long arguments on "other forums" over the best model of Mora knife. (My favorite has now been discontinued.) 

I was banned from an outdoor forum about 10 years ago for even suggesting that the 30-30 might be my favorite all around cartridge.

----------


## Wildthang

We all know the .22 is the perfect survival rifle kyratt!

----------


## cleardrugstest

I am from India and used to call you often to try and sell you used car warranties.  Since fewer and fewer people are driving due to COVID-19 I have switched gears to spamming your forum.

How am I doing so far?

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

